# C&C Cages?



## Peppa (Jul 8, 2009)

I have been googling all afternoon and my eyes are hurting!

Ive come across c&c cages and im liking the idea of these rather than a cage bought from a pet shop for my guinea pig, but im having trouble sourcing the mesh cubes and the correx or corroplast too, does anyone have any suggestions etc please?


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

I absolutely love the look of them 
They look fantastic


----------



## MissG (Apr 18, 2008)

The Cubes are like gold dust unfortunately. B&Q used to seel them, so did homebase, but they are seem to have stopped.

The correx you can buy locally from sign maker shops or from ebay.

You best bet with the cubes is to join The Guinea Pig Forum - Powered by vBulletin and ask on there, as sometimes people have them for sale.

I keep my 3 Guinea Pigs in them, they make great cages, mine costs about £20 to build and it's a 6x2 - so 72"x21"


----------



## Peppa (Jul 8, 2009)

oh im sooooo excited, i work in an estate agents doh!...and out the back of the office in storage is a pile of old sale boards that we cant use anymore! Think ill be taking a few of them home!! ..

...just need to find the cubes now!


----------



## Neza (Nov 21, 2008)

Homemade cavie cages can be so much better then store bought ones.


----------



## alyssa_liss (May 4, 2009)

aparently argos use to sell those cubes but they dont now


----------



## Peppa (Jul 8, 2009)

i know i tried argos as i remembered them having them in before & b&q used to but dont now, wonder why everywhere stopped doing them?! Maybe ill hit lucky and somewhere like Home Bargains etc will have some!


----------



## Peppa (Jul 8, 2009)

Ive just bought some of the cubes off ebay, i tried argos & b&q but they dont do them anymore, so hopefully next week we can get Fudge set up in his new home with lots of his own toys etc!


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

Make sure you post some pics


----------



## Peppa (Jul 8, 2009)

Well the cage is now made and all set up ready im just a bit scared to put him in! Is there any chance he can climb out and we are going away for a week tomorrow & neighbour is looking after him i dont want her to come in to find he has escaped!

Also he is outside with the rabbit at the min, should i wait till i come back to put him in his new home, will he be lonely or will he be ok?


----------



## Neza (Nov 21, 2008)

I don't see a cavie climbing out of a proper cube cage, the walls are too high and they can't jump of course. And I wouldn't leave a guinea pig alone with a rabbit, he might get hurt.


----------



## MissG (Apr 18, 2008)

No, it would be extremely unlikely that a Guinea Pig can climb out of a c&c. However, contray to popular belief Guinea Pugs can jump, but they won't clear the sides.

Have the GP and rabbit always lived together? What size is the c&c?


----------



## Peppa (Jul 8, 2009)

the rabbit & guinea pig have always been together at pet shop and at home wen we got them together, im going to leave them together till we get back then move guinea pig to his new home and maybe get him a friend when we get back!


----------

